# Can someone please help me with selling my litter?



## GermanShepherds4ever (Mar 6, 2021)

This is being deleted due to noone actually helping with the question. I thought this site was helpful so I signed up. Instead i get unrelated responses on how many dogs and puppies die in the south. Makes no sense because looking off the AKC website it doesn't seem so overpopulated. I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion but I didn't ask if the breed is over populated.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

These days, people are buying puppies sight unseen for ridiculous money, even from backyard breeders so I guess finding somewhere where there's some traffic and the ad will stick is the plan.

Are they your own dogs, what made you decide to get in the breeding business?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Unsold puppies are VERY common in the South. Our region produces far more puppies than there are good homes -- even purebred puppies are over-produced (my local shelter gets tons of unsold purebred "leftovers" dumped every spring). If you can't find homes, the last resort is to ask a rescue to partner in finding the homes, donating all of the sales proceeds to the rescue, and then let them spay your dog for you. Some rescues offer that to stem the tide of unwanted puppies and adolescents. My local shelter euthanizes puppies in droves in Spring because they're flooded with them. I've seen a barrel full of dead puppy carcasses there, waiting for the trash truck, so don't take them to a municipal shelter in the South.

People up North have NO idea what the dog oversupply looks like in the South. I know of a purebred GSD pup in a high-kill shelter right now that I'm not pulling because I have no capacity, and this is what it's like all the time. 

Yes, there's high demand up north. Down here, purebred dogs are a dime a dozen.


----------



## GermanShepherds4ever (Mar 6, 2021)

Thank you Magwart. So much help answer my question?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Try Facebook


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Start hunting for a no-kill shelter in Florida or neighboring states. You may have to travel a bit but they will be homed. To be very honest, it seems the market is saturated and your chances of selling the pups is slim. You should have thought about that when you decided to breed pups. Now you are stuck with unwanted little lives. And you are responsible for each and every one of them. You might also ask your vet for help?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

They are telling you why you are having trouble selling puppies in your location. It’s very relevant.There are many people right now looking for puppies, so if you have a good pedigree behind the dogs, you should be able to find buyers. if they are just two pets you bred, maybe not. I have no idea since you removed the post.

If you are a good breeder, you want the dogs to go to responsible homes where they will be trained, exercised, socialized and loved. If it was me, I’d reach out to people I know personally and try to find homes that way. I’d charge a small fee as that weeds out the pool somewhat, but would not expect to make money on the litter unless the genetics warrant it. If the parents have no health testing, people are taking a risk.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there are rules here regarding puppy sales....this is a forum, not a a classified ad site....

Puppies are a big responsibility and it takes time and effort to become a breeder who has a market for their puppies.

Good luck, I hope the little ones get good homes!

Lee


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Now I understand why Florida has such stringent laws regulating the breeding and sale of puppies.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

yeah, they don't fool around down there:
828.26 Penalties.—
(1) Any person who violates the provisions of ss. 828.22-828.26 and any rule associated with these sections shall be subject to an administrative fine of up to $10,000 for each violation.
(2) Unless otherwise provided, any person who violates any provision of ss. 828.22-828.26 commits a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.
(3) Nothing in this section precludes the enforcement of s. 828.12, relating to cruelty to animals.
History.—s. 1, ch. 61-254; ss. 14, 35, ch. 69-106; s. 958, ch. 71-136; s. 43, ch. 2001-279; s. 2, ch. 2002-51.



Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No idea what your question was, so no way to help. But if you are breeding dogs, than you have to be able to take a bit of flack in the world today. Maybe that isn't such a bad thing, though. Because breeding isn't for shrinking violets. It is a tough job, where you try to get all the ducks in a row, and wait for the right timing and finally have pups on the ground and have had a rough delivery and lost several, and when it comes to talking to folks who are looking to buy a pup, and they are asking you why you are asking a very moderate price for the pups, and then they inform you that the guy down the road is selling them for half that. Just saying, you have to have a thick skin if you want to breed dogs.


----------

